# Anyone in the Nashua N.H area?



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Got a job to do, just need to know a little about the area / rates.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The area is beautiful. Your rates should be the same, _your rates_. Only difference would be to add on travel/hotel/meal expenses if needed.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its a couple of hours from here, I'll do some checking around for you.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks it's a commercial job.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Kelly Painting said:


> Got a job to do, just need to know a little about the area / rates.


Used to work up there....did a 90 lot sub-division....nice area...alot of retail... your prices should be the same ... maybe a little more... fair amount of competition up there...big builder boom has slowed a little up there..hudson and nashua were building like crazy!!


----------

